# Quicken 2003 Backup



## LolaAngell (Apr 9, 2005)

My Quicken 2003 Backup Folder has 141 files in it. Most are duplicates, I think, just different "Modified dates." Can I delete some of the older ones?

Also, how can I backup these files to a cd so I can read it. I have backed up to cd's but when I try to open them, I get the message "could not read." My concern is how would I retrieve the files if my computer were destroyed by fire or some other disaster? There has to be some way to do this.


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

First - Welcome to TSF.

How do you normally check your backups? The ones you did not copy to the CD?


----------



## LolaAngell (Apr 9, 2005)

*Backup files*



YeeFam said:


> First - Welcome to TSF.
> 
> How do you normally check your backups? The ones you did not copy to the CD?


I open them from the backup folder on my desktop, the one that Quicken put there when I chose to have automatic backups.


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

I was not clear in my question - or I was not sure of your answer.

So you click on the backup file in your computer's hard drive to restore the information?


----------



## LolaAngell (Apr 9, 2005)

*Backup files*



YeeFam said:


> I was not clear in my question - or I was not sure of your answer.
> 
> So you click on the backup file in your computer's hard drive to restore the information?


YeFam, no, I do not click on the backup file to restore them. My concern is: if something "bad" happens to my iMac, how would I retrieve the Quicken info I have put on cd's if I cannot read them??


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

Ok - I was trying to figure out how you determined that you could not read them (the ones on the CD.)

The process would be:
• Install Quicken on the machine (new machine or new disk, depending on what failed)
• copy your backup files to where they belong (from the CD)
• preform the actions you need to do to Restore the files via Quicken

Now for all this to work, you may want to archive the updates to Quicken so you do not have search for them again.

I have used Quicken long time ago - and it was on a Windows machine.

Are the financial data stored on your user subdirectory?

If it is, you can actually test part of this process by creating another account on your machine and see how well it would work.


----------



## LolaAngell (Apr 9, 2005)

*Backing up*



YeeFam said:


> Ok - I was trying to figure out how you determined that you could not read them (the ones on the CD.)
> 
> The process would be:
> • Install Quicken on the machine (new machine or new disk, depending on what failed)
> ...


Thanks, I guess I was not very clear in my very first query. You have been very helpful and patient with me.


----------

